# Fun at the MX Track - updated.



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2015)

Jake got the training wheels off his dirtbike!

Dad got in on the action too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2015)

Darn it Dennis I just saw this and man you did a fine job on the shots. You really caught how WORE OUT the boy was in that last shot 

Was he racin or just practicin?? Either way you can tell from that shot he put his heart into it


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Mike - he is just practicing for now.  Just got the training wheels off and he is a bit apprehensive as you can see in the pics - feet not up on the pegs yet!  But he sure is trying and he loves it!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Updated with pic of dad - been a good while since he raced.


----------



## mattech (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool, I sold my bike about three years ago, I sure miss it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2015)

What track did they go to?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Christy - they practice at ScrubnDirt MX in Monroe.


----------



## carver (Aug 4, 2015)

"live Action"great shots Dennis,that boy is going to be grown before you know it


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Hey Christy - they practice at ScrubnDirt MX in Monroe.



Awesome! I've taken Nolan there before. He had his 1st race at that track. He's been asking to go back but his bike is at the house in Greensboro.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 4, 2015)

those are awesome!...crystal clear...and, sharp.....

that's my problem....i never know what i'm gonna get when i mash that button...mostly because i haven't learned what i'm doing....LOL

i'm proof that the "blind hog/acorn" analogy is alive and well...LOL


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> those are awesome!...crystal clear...and, sharp.....
> 
> that's my problem....i never know what i'm gonna get when i mash that button...mostly because i haven't learned what i'm doing....LOL
> 
> i'm proof that the "blind hog/acorn" analogy is alive and well...LOL




Thank you.  And thank goodness for digital!  Take a bunch and sort them out!  I have learned a lot from participating on this forum, and the more I shoot it seems the better I understand what I am doing.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 16, 2015)

Those are just dog-gone cool!  Real keepers!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Rip.


----------

